# Fares for Christmas crossing



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone had any luck getting a cheap fare for Christmas crossing? I have tried P & O and Norfolk and am getting crazy quotes. Sea France have no fares available yet. We need a crossing around 315 pm as we are travelling across from Ireland. Never had a problem getting cheap fares before, got the ticket last Christmas with Sea France for £50.


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have just booked Norfolkline. Dover to Dunkerque return

Sailing 23:59 on 21st Dec and returning 20:01 on 30th.
The best price I coule get was £152!!!

I am probably now going to be told where I can get it cheaper.....


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

HiTallPaul

Transeuropa Ferries, Ramsgate to Ostend, outward at 18:30 return at 18:00 on the dates you have quoted £64 return for a 6 metre vehicle downside is a 4 hour crossing and if heading south a few extra miles on the journey.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Dont have any info. on fares.
Just to say it was great meeting yourself and hubby in Wex.this summer.........Aido


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Miss Ellie,
I've had look round, and it seems to me that Norfolk line especially have upped the pricing stakes quite a lot since last year!
Are you a member of the Caravan Club?
We have just booked with Caravan Club. It's a P & O sailing - out 10 am 20/12/06 and returning 9:45 am 21/1/07. £175

That's a 7.3 mtr motorhome and a 3.5 mtr trailer.

bob


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Just got on to Sea France, their fares aren't available till mid October, I wonder when they release their fares will the other ferry companies drop their fares too?


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Miss Ellie

Sea France fares and on line bookings are available on the following link
Don't know which dates you are travelling on, looks to be about £50 each way during the Xmas period. Try putting in one of the following promotional codes if booking on line, you may get a better price. PPEM5D or PPEM

http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Brian, gonna check them out now.


----------

